
Bog Butter - bookofjoe
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/what-is-bog-butter-made-of
======
bookofjoe
See also: [https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/03/study-finds-
people-i...](https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/03/study-finds-people-in-
ireland-and-scotland-made-bog-butter-for-millennia/)

Original paper:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-019-40975-y](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-019-40975-y)

